# mailing list



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

just wondering if the curt wells article has brought alot more people to the mailing list? hopefully its getting big!


----------



## jlang (Oct 20, 2002)

rap, are you connected to the college crowd? Post that sign up URL in the college newspapers, maybe with a letter to the editor explaining the situation. The young people need to get this message too, it's their future as much as anybodys


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i'm a senior in high school, i can tell you that no one at all reads the school paper, plus no one would do much, i plan on doing more once i get to NDSU and can actually vote to!


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

The list has been growing daily. Curt's article bumped up the signatures 3-fold for the month of November.

Everyone involved is excited to see it's impact. Should be an interesting session this year.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Still got a slight problem with Mr. Wells. Really enjoy most of his writing, but I ask is he a hypocrite ??? He is more of a big game hunter than a waterfowl hunter. Pretty sure he has hunted (bow ?) as a NR in Minnesota, South Dakota, and Alaska this fall. His time (quite a bit of time actually) in each state is well documented.

He writes a nice column for a MN based outdoors newspaper. In this column, Wells has done a very nice job discussing the situtation and issues about NR hunters in ND. Fair approach. Good job Curt.

I did read the article "penned" by his son or grandson. Guess I can sympathize. Did not see any recent article ... did I miss the link to it on this site.

Not sure if their is a journalist spin going on here depending upon audience or not. Will not point fingers yet.


----------



## jlang (Oct 20, 2002)

Wells does a good job on North Dakota issues. He is not muzzeled. I bought a three year subscription of Dakota Country for the county library so others could share it.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Curt Wells is a great spokes person for the resident Outdoorsman of ND.I have gone to many meetings with Curt and he is on the right page.Curt has written many articles to promote Devils Lake region without ever a thank you from the Chamber of Com. Dept DL(Randy Frost) but after writting a few articles about NRS numbers,guides,ect. the DL chamber of Com. canceled all thier advertiseing with Dakota C. mag.Every sportsman of ND should Thank Dakota C. for being fair !!!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I have written Bill Mitzel many times & he has always been fair. I know he Loves ND 1st as a sportsman & it has always shown it in his magazine. & the stories he has done on DevilsLake has been very influential in DL's success as a fishery - How the DL C of C could possibly turn their back on him - is Bazzaire ???

Now his son ??? I'm not as sure of ??? He has been bitten (seduced) by the commercial (Dark) side. Maybe he to will see the light of the force  :roll: & someday will be fair & honest, in how all this dark side stuff affects ND. ??? :iroll:

signed: Obefetchanobe


----------



## Wally (Nov 15, 2002)

Dakota Country is a pretty darn good magazine. I used to read it at my Father-in-laws when we would visit, so I finally got my own subscription.

The publisher seems at odds with himself. He wrote an editorial this summer on the issues and then turns around and accepts ads from the outfitters. That Hunt the world full page ad must cost a bundle. Would that be considered corporate greed? Sometimes our heros have clay feet.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm with Drakekiller. Curt is a straight up guy, and loves the state of North Dakota. I've been reading Dakota Country for as long as I can remember, good magazine. :thumb:


----------

